# [SOLVED] Another noob ocing



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

So ive got a e8400 with stock cooling, GA-EP45-UD3P mobo, and OCZ2RPR10664GK ram. I can get it stable at fsb 500, cpu multi 6, ram multi 2.00b. the issue is at fsb 533 (recommended 4 my ram), prime95 shows errors an hour and 15 minutes in. Memtest fails as well. i bumped the voltage all the way up 2 2.2v 4 the ram with no affect. timings below.

cas 5
trcd 5
trp 5
tras 18
trrd 5
twtr 12
twr 5
trfc 54
trtp 5
cmd 2

I changed the driving strength profile to 1066mhz my cpu voltage is 1.25 and cpu pll 1.5(read somewhere that this was the recommended 4 my cpu. Power saving crap is off. perfomance enhance is set 2 standard and x.m.p. is disabled. All the other settings r stock or auto. im not looking 4 a huge oc with this heatsink, but i at least want 2 get wat i paid 4. Thank you 4 ur help.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

Is the ram running at 1066 then you overclocked the cpu? if so you need to actually set your ram to run at 800mhz then ovclock it to 1066. I wouldnt advise overvolting the ram either.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

the ram was at 1066 b4 i changed the cpu speed from the stock 3ghz. right now i have a 401mhz fsb, 9cpu multi., 4 a total of 3610mhz. it can run stable in prime95 4 at least 15 minutes(i kno thats not enough time but ill b running it soon). the ram multi is now 2.00d. when i bump it up 2 2.66d prime95 fails literaly in seconds. Also wat is a good way 2 figure out if my ram is bottlenecking? Windows experience index shows 6.9 4 both cpu and ram. is wei good enough to find bottlenecks?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*



xpgamer said:


> the ram was at 1066 b4 i changed the cpu speed from the stock 3ghz. right now i have a 401mhz fsb, 9cpu multi., 4 a total of 3610mhz. it can run stable in prime95 4 at least 15 minutes(i kno thats not enough time but ill b running it soon). the ram multi is now 2.00d. when i bump it up 2 2.66d prime95 fails literaly in seconds. Also wat is a good way 2 figure out if my ram is bottlenecking? Windows experience index shows 6.9 4 both cpu and ram. is wei good enough to find bottlenecks?


Your ram shouldnt bottle neck anything as long as you have it fixed. I see what you mean now. Just got this motherboard in today and using it as we speak. Leave the ram voltage on auto. This mobo is very good at detecting the correct settings for the ram. Then manually set it up to run 1066 and make sure its fixed at that.

If its unstable back it down to 800mhz and try 4-4-4-12 timings. Should be stable than.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

Do u recommend changing the fsb to get to 1066 or changing my multiplier? Ive read somethings about NB straps and how 401 is best 4 the d ram multi. I have it set 2 the 4-12 timings and prime95 passes but when i run sandra banwidth test my computer slows down and it never stops running. it worked fine with the higher timings. Im realy new 2 this so if u need more information just ask. Thank you


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

Go into your bios and set the set the driving strength to auto. Lets try something based on the fact that OCZ ram is a hit or miss.

Go into your M.I.T. and set your (G)MCH latch to 333. Now go down to your multiplier and fix it so it reports back 800mhz for memory. It might be higher based on your bus speed but get as close to 800 and report back. Actually take your overclock back to stock speed before you do this but leave CPU host control enabled.

Set the ram at recommended voltage, I know I stated auto earlier just trying something. You shouldnt have to touch the driving strength profile yet. I know every chip is different but my board scoots along happily at 3.75ghz with it left on auto. 

Timing, give 4-4-4-12 a try. If no luck 5-5-5-15 should do it but your going to have to set the ram to run at 1066 to get the same speed as 800mhz 4-4-4-12.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

your ram doesn't have to be at 1066 you know.

my E8400 is overclocked to 4GHz and I have my ram at 1064 which is the nearest to 1066MHz I can get. Having a perfect 1:1 ratio is not important infact some systems run better with a 5:6 ratio.

If you really want a 1:1 ratio then you will probably have to settle for a 443 FSB with the ram running at 886


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*



greenbrucelee said:


> your ram doesn't have to be at 1066 you know.
> 
> my E8400 is overclocked to 4GHz and I have my ram at 1064 which is the nearest to 1066MHz I can get. Having a perfect 1:1 ratio is not important infact some systems run better with a 5:6 ratio.
> 
> If you really want a 1:1 ratio then you will probably have to settle for a 443 FSB with the ram running at 886


His suggestion is good too. Actually anything at or above 1000mhz 5-5-5-15 will do the same work load as ram at 800mhz 4-4-4-12. Just get as close as possible to the one thats stable.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

ok, got it at 802 4-4-4-12 stable in prime95, but in star wars battlefront 2, the terrain turns black after an hour-ish of gaming. my gfx card is factory oced, but i dont kno how to figure out wat is wrong or how 2 underclock it. wat do u guys tink the problem is? this card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102865


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

Its a good choice. Look at some of the 5770 and see if you could spare the change for a juniper xt edition. They are very good cards that consume less power. Make sure you psu is up to snuff. Whats the brand with specs?


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

o im sry i meant that i already am using it, my psu is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139010. do u think that the factory oc might b the issue? how do i underclock it?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

Do you have the PCIe option in the bios set to 100mhz and not auto?


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

yes its at 100mhz not auto


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

Download gpu-z and open the sensor panel and leave it open while you play the game. Report back with temps. Make sure you check the continue refreshing at the bottom first. you be able to use your mouse to hover over the red area, search for the highest temp after playing for an hour.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

thank u ill try it sometime 2morow and report back 2 u. this forum has been so helpful.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

ok got it. got idle cpu temps, prime95 temps and the gpu-z temps. i have noticed that the 10.2 graphics driver dropped my furmark and wei scores. i uninstalled them with the uninstaller and driver sweeper. still the same tho


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*



xpgamer said:


> ok got it. got idle cpu temps, prime95 temps and the gpu-z temps. i have noticed that the 10.2 graphics driver dropped my furmark and wei scores. i uninstalled them with the uninstaller and driver sweeper. still the same tho


Well temps seem normal. What is your PSU? Remove all drivers and just install 10.2 without CCC. Then go and download and install riva tuner. You will be able to use it to underclock your card. Personally i don't like CCC. Its always in the background running consuming memory. Then again i only have 2gb worth so i make do :laugh:


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

How do i fix this? ive read the guides and it says to click on picture of a graphics card. i dont c 1. My psu is here.Thank u


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

nevermind, i installed atitray tools instead. i think it works but i have to find some time 2 try it next week thanks


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

right now my game is 80-ish fps with a 60hz monitor. is the screen displaying 80fps or 60? I read some things but i still dont understand. also windows experience index isnt working. When I run through command prompt winsat formal the end result is 

error in saving results to the datastore winsat\main.cpp<4735>

I dont have the anti-virus program commonly refered to in this error. i kno wei means nothing but i like having a score.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

Might have a corrupt version.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

thank you for your help, wat do u mean by a corrupt version?


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

nevermind fixed wei


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

ok now its back to post 20


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

I mean a corrupt version of windows. Try a repair install.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

60 hz refresh rate is = 60 frames per second refresh rate, so it "will" technically show 60fps max... Depends if the screen is measured 100%, could be 65 or 55


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

rite now its stable at 3.7ghz stock cooling. only 63 degrees in speedfan. thanks 4 ur help. btw i switched 2 msi AB now. u guys think i can get 2 4.0ghz on stock cooling?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

do not use speedfan for temps use real temp or core temp


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

speedfan and real temp show the same thing so wat is the differenece?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

speed fan is crap, and if it updates itself may show something completley different. Real temp and core temp wont.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

3807mhz! temps r high so im gonna start lowering vcore. how much does cpu pll and termination affect cpu temps?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Another noob ocing*



xpgamer said:


> 3807mhz! temps r high so im gonna start lowering vcore. how much does cpu pll and termination affect cpu temps?


all of it can affect the temps. this is the settings I used when I overclocked to 4GHz with my e8400 hopefully it will give you an idea.

FSB 443 x 9
dram 1064MHz
dram voltage 2v
dram timmings entered manually 5-5-5-15 left the other timmings on auto
North bridge voltage lowest setting
South bridge voltage lowest setting
Vcore 1.18v
Intel speed step & C1E disabled
loadline calibration enabled
everything else is left on auto.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

if your mobo can handle it put the multiplier to x8 and try to reach the same speed, it will raise your FSB but lower GHz (better performance if your mobo can take it)


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

does http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835128015 look like a decent water cooling system? or would i get better temps with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103066. thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

I wouldn't use any water cooling system, water & electricity don't like each other.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

ok, wat cpu cooler would u recommend?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

I have a tuniq tower it works very well. I have my e8400 3GHz overclocked to 4GHz with a max temp of 52 degrees c when running at full load for 7 hours.

The titan fenrir is a good cooler too.

As it the zalman snps9300 upwards

and xigamtex. any of those will do you fine. If you plan to get the tuniq tower or xigmatex make sure you have enough room in your case as they are very big


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

4 the tuniq, i noticed it has a 3-pin connector instead of 4 and there is a fan controller. if i plug the fan directly into the mobo, can i ajust the speed without the controller?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

it doesn't matter. I have my tuniq tower plugged into a 4 pin on the motherboard but it only has the 3 pin connector but it still works.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

currently testing lower voltages, wat program finds overclock faults the quickest? running prime95 for 8 hours is starting to get old


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

OCCT, run the linpack for an hour. Its intels very own burn in test. Much more effective at finding faults than prime is.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

wow, occt makes my cpu so much more hot. lowering overclock....is an hour all it needs 2 find errors?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*



xpgamer said:


> wow, occt makes my cpu so much more hot. lowering overclock....is an hour all it needs 2 find errors?


Yes, The linpack is alot more potent. One hour of it is the equivalent of about 8 hours of prime i believe.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

wow, thanks haha, that saves me alot of time


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*



xpgamer said:


> wow, thanks haha, that saves me alot of time


If your computer can survive a linpack run then i would say its stable. Good luck and watch those temps. If your done with this thread you may mark it as solved in the thread tools section of the thread.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

b4 i mark it as solved, can some1 explain 2 me y my temps got higher with lower vcore? i toned it downn 2 3.6ghz, and lowered vcore which shows up in cpu-z, but my temps r higher than b4. the only change 2 the computer since i lowered my overclock was that i removed a subwoofer which was getting hot from the back of the computer. i though this would mean lower temps but that isnt the case.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

also, is it possible 2 b running ram at 800mhz with CAS latency at 3?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

if your on a lower vcore and the temps got higher it could be because your putting more strain on the cpu.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

temps r still the same now, but the screen still turns black in bf2. it starts like flickering slightly 1 level, then the terrain, charecters, and weapons r black. words on the screen i can still c tho. is this a driver issue? im out of ideas.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

sounds more like a graphics card or driver issue. It may be the BF2 doesn't fully support your card yet and you may need to wait for a patch before it does.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

thats wat is was thinking. hopefully ati drivers 10.4 fix it btw, i fixed the wei score thing by turning off quickboot. it also made my mobo specs show up in like cpu-z


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

Try 10.4 Preview drivers, if that doesnt work, try the 10.5 Pre-Alpha drivers.

Dont forget to use driver sweeper for graphics drivers


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

Im using the 10.5 BTW, no problems and the loading in BC2 is fixed, loading up faster than 10 seconds with a F1 Samsung 750gb and x3 425 CPU


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

just installed whql 10.4,ill b playing bf sometime this weekend hopefully, got my tuniq tower, removing mobo's a weekend job haha


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

still turns black, prime95 & occt r both stable, grr


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

bumpy


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

What GPU are you using? Also PSU.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102865 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139010


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

You said your card was factory OCed right? Did you ever attempt to under clock it any? Call the company and find out what their return policy is. You might have ended up with some bad Vram on the card.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*



xpgamer said:


> also, is it possible 2 b running ram at 800mhz with CAS latency at 3?


Probably not no. the tightest timings i could sqeeze out at 800 mhz was 4-3-4-9. could not tell a difference from 4-4-4-12


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

tried underclocking, nothing. the thing is, i can have it run throught furmark and the gpu test in occt and it gets no artifact however long i test it. in bf2, i did notice that the longer i play the game, the ram usage keeps getting higher and higher and higher. im wondering if the game gets a memory leak and then just freaks out because of the overused ram. thanks


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

It more than likely is just a memory leak. How much memory do you have to use with your system and is your OS 64bit or 32?


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

4gb, 64-bit


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

bumpity


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

Seems like there are known memory leaks with the game. They seem to involve logitech drivers. Did this game always have this issue?


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

just curious, where did u find that? ive looked all over google 4 star wars bf2 memory leak. well, ive run it on my old computer and it worked fine, the only logitech device i am using is my mouse, and i used it on the old xp computer, i did play bf2 for an hour 2day, with my onboard sound disable leading 2 no music/sound effects, it seemed to work fine. im getting my dedicated sound card 2morow and ill try it and post back here. thanks


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

The game is starwars battlefield 2? Though it was bad company, hell the game probably isnt compatible with windows 7. Try running it in compatibility mode for XP.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

hahah, u have no idea how many goole results ive found that instead of battlefront say battlefield. i got my new card installed, still getting eax to work with battlefront, but ill just blame it on the soundcard untill it crashes again


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Have you tried running it in compatibility mode? I know a few of my older games won't run correctly on windows 7.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

yah, i treid it in compatibly mode. the oddest thing 2 me is that this game worked fine on my windows 7 laptop without any issues, but not on this 1. it turned dark again, even with the soundcard change and the compatibly mode. guess ill mark this as unsolved unless the answer is that its not meant 2 b....


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

one more question, what is the max safe cpu pll for the e8400 chip? ive been overclocking more the past few days but i have 2 b pumping 1.67 volts into it at 4.2ghz or it is in an endless post loop


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

Anything past 1.45 will cause the lifespan to reduce dramatically even with proper cooling. This information was found with a quick search on google.

Looks like alot of people suggest staying below 1.4v


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

1.45 for cpu pll voltage? the bios default is 1.5. i kinda c stuff in google saying no benifit beyond 1.5ish but i bumped it down from 1.67 to 1.57 then it worked fine oddly enough.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*



xpgamer said:


> 1.45 for cpu pll voltage? the bios default is 1.5. i kinda c stuff in google saying no benifit beyond 1.5ish but i bumped it down from 1.67 to 1.57 then it worked fine oddly enough.


Thats what intel states for the max CPU vcore it seems like. Read thru this.

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/t285730.html

Looks like 1.5 is still pretty damaging for everyday use.

This little E5200 can run stable at 1.31 4.xxx ghz. Dont remember the speed, didnt like the load temps so its at 3.83ghz 1.296. These chips seem identical minus the cache size. 

You should not need over 1.45 for 4ghz stable.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

o, thats vcore ur talking about. im asking about cpu pll voltage. on vcore i have 1.3625 in bios


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

My bad. Any thing over 1.6 is very dangerous and can fry your chip very quickly. Most of the time you dont need to touch the pll. 1.5 is stock so you are correct but this value should not exceed 1.55. This isnt something you should have to touch with a 4ghz OC.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

its realy odd, 449fsb is easy 2 get 2, but after that i have 2 use more voltage on things and prime 95 fails(i had it stable in ooct, but it crash while playing a game so i tested it with prime, failed) im currently at 1.57 pll(it goes from 1.5 to 1.57, and at 1.5 it dosnt boot) i had it at 470 with bassicly the same settings, not very stable tho . im starting 2 understand this stuff more, and im running stablity tests as i type


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

Its just trial and error. Your get it though. You seem like you have a good grasp on it now.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Another noob ocing*

well now that i figured most of this out i think im just gonna leave it at 449. the amount of time im spending on it doesnt seem worth the bragging rights lol. and since im gonna try 2 use these parts in a future rig, i wont completly fry it haha. thank you for your help.


----------

